# Holiday in Switzerland



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We went to Switserland with Hiro for 12 days.
Here are all the pictures.

*Album:* http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroHavi/UrlaubSchweiz2507Bis04082010#


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures! Beautiful venue for a beautiful model!


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow...these are beautiful. I wish I was in Switzerland right now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, as always. I LOVE Hiro! He is so beautiful.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful photography! That first photo takes my breath away and Hiro is a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hiro is such a beauty, and has his own personal photographer to follow him, too! 

Gorgeous photos, as always!

Thanks for the mini-trip this morning.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ans, you know I'm always excited to see you post. The pictures are beautiful and Hiro....well....one day I'm going to try to find a way to see him up close! I'm sure all of you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am soooo jealous.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yungster said:


> Wow...these are beautiful. I wish I was in Switzerland right now.


Ha - No doubt!

Ans, always love seeing photos of that gorgeous Hiro having grand adventures and always looking so happy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a gorgeous place to visit!! Hiro certainly looks like he is enjoying himself!! cutie pie!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

What beautiful pictures. How did he do on the plane trip? I love the European attitude about dogs. When visiting many cities in other countries I have seen dogs in restaurants and in shops. It is a normal part of life to take your dog everywhere with you. I'm afraid that in many cities in the US dogs aren't welcome. We take our dog on vacation but have trouble finding hotels, parks, etc. that allow dogs. Our favorite beach won't even allow us to walk him on a leash on the beach! After seeing your pictures, I'm ready to pack up and go back for a visit but this time with Javy.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutely spectacular pictures as always!

My favorite is the last one!!!

Save that one for the next calendar!

Beverly


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the pictures! It was great to also see Hiro's human's. Such a beautiful pup.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the one of him drinking water


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> one day I'm going to try to find a way to see him up close!


You are very welcome in the Netherlands. eace:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiro is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and Hiro is always so photogenic! It looks as though it was a wonderful trip. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos. Hiro is my Hero!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow - I am in the wrong country. 

Dogs out with their owners, bicycles, scooters (I want a pink one, just like that), gorgeous scenery, and gnocchi - wonderful gnocchi! I am so envious. What a beautiful collection of photos! That red rose in the midst of all that lavender, and the fuzzy blue moth - what was that? The waterfalls, lakes, mountains, even the cows with their bells on! What an amazingly beautiful place. 

Are Charly and Hiro related? They look almost identical.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! It would be great to be able to travel like this with our two pups!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans, as always, your photos take my breath away. I want to be in Switzerland. Magnificent. I really felt as though I were there with you. And my Hiro, there are no words . . .


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I may have missed it, but where in Switzerland are you?


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

What gorgeous photographs! Hiro looks like he's having a marvelous time


----------

